# I HATE the smell of beef heart, yuck!



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I swear Ava is going to turn me into a vegetarian! I can take most of it, but the beef heart is nasty!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cut it while it's still mostly frozen!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I feed it frozen chop it up with a cleaver. And the dogs are in a seperate room, in a seperate part of the house LOL!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

(*Makes a note to uncheck beef heart from her list of meats to feed the dogs.*)


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

I second that. When I do cook it, I have to cook it outdoors or else the smell sticks to the walls. Gross. Luckily Richard can stomach just about anything. Guess what his new job is?


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

The liver and beef heart always gagged me too. Semi frozen chopping helped alot with the smell and texture for me as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The heart doesn't bother me and I use chicken livers but the tongue grosses me right out!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't notice any sort of smell...hmm...


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

it even stinks up my freezer!!! YUCK!! well that is getting fed first and out of my freezer! My husband has a weak stomach, he cant stand the smell of fish either. Especially sardines! LOL


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08The heart doesn't bother me and I use chicken livers but the tongue grosses me right out!










I've THOUGHT about buying tongue, but just can't bring myself to do it!!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle(*Makes a note to uncheck beef heart from her list of meats to feed the dogs.*)


yes, Ava does love it though


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Can I borrow your nose Aubie?



> Originally Posted By: aubieI don't notice any sort of smell...hmm...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Sure! lol

Tripe doesn't even smell bad to me. The only thing that somewhat bothers me is liver. 

Maybe all those animal/dairy classes made me immune?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

they only plus side is knowing I'm doing the best for her....but sheesh! I think I need nose plugs


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

okay, enought procrastinating.....I just need to get it done.....I hit up walmart and there were tons of markdowns, I got about 45 lbs of meat for about .69 per pound.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Betsyokay, enought procrastinating.....I just need to get it done.....I hit up walmart and there were tons of markdowns, I got about 45 lbs of meat for about .69 per pound.


They sell beef heart at Walmart?! MAN! I hope wherever I move for law school has a Super Walmart so I can put Jerzey back on raw. I don't even under_stand_ how the "city" I go to school in now doesn't have one.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The walmart in my town doesn't sell heart or the other yukky great things dogs love! Not ethnic enough I guess.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't ever noticed a smell either. Are you sure yours is not a bit ripe?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Betsy, are you buying the Rumba beef heart they sell at WalMart?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Are you sure it's heart and not, say, Tripas?

Now THOSE stink!!

Here's a tip for those that can't deal with certain smells. Rub a little Vicks Vapor rub right under your nose before you have to deal with the olfactory offensive items.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Rumba? dont think so, what is that?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

no it said beef heart, not tripas. they sell that too, but it is the cleaned kind. The packages are now burried at the botton of the trash can......do I need to pull it out to find out about the Rumbas?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangHere's a tip for those that can't deal with certain smells. Rub a little Vicks Vapor rub right under your nose before you have to deal with the olfactory offensive items.


Lauri, you are such a raw genius.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't worry about going through the trash, I've bought the Rumbas brand before and it is different, I wonder if it's how it's packaged? It's already cut into thinner strips. I've not noticed a smell with the whole beef hearts I got from the grocery store or from my raw supplier. Just a thought.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

I never notice any smell, not even from tripe, but tongue, I just cant handle


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't remember there being a smell with tongue but the texture!!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Lauri on the tip, a bit late this time, but Ava may be able to continue to have beef heart if that works!~!!


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI don't remember there being a smell with tongue but the texture!!


exactly! YUCK!!


----------



## Zeldasmom (Apr 1, 2021)

StGeorgeK9 said:


> I swear Ava is going to turn me into a vegetarian! I can take most of it, but the beef heart is nasty!


Ugh! I have learned a valuable lesson today. First time I cooked beef heart will be my last. Feel like I'm going to have to repaint the interior of the house it smells so bad.


----------

